# My kegging setups - need taps/font/andale stuff (buy or swap)



## Wortgames (7/11/13)

Howdy all, just thought I'd show off my current projects, and maybe see if anyone can help me out with some parts :wub:

*My new kegerator, courtesy of eBay:*







It fits 8 kegs like a charm, with room for bottles etc up top. Each side has separate shelves, so if necessary I can sacrifice half the keg space for more shelving (yeah, like that's going to happen) 

It was on castors, which I've removed. Cutting into the top with an angle grinder was a bit nerve-wracking but I find it's better to do these things sooner rather than later! By the time I get back to it on the weekend the silicone should have gone off and the drip tray will hopefully be stuck down nicely. The font and drip tray were more eBay scores a while ago. For now I'll continue to use my old 4-way T-font & EK taps, but I'm going to upgrade to either the curvy 5-way pictured or ideally a nice 6-way, with some quality stainless taps.


*My portable 'bush' rig:*







It fits 4 kegs and a ton of ice and/or frozen pet bottles. I replaced both ends of the barrel with marine ply, and reinforced the bottom with some thick treated pine so all the weight sits on them rather than the staves (replacing the ends also gave me a couple of lovely oak serving boards). It works really well and gets heaps of positive comments (everyone wants to look inside, I'm not sure what they expect to see?!). I might add a perforated rubber mat to the top to form a kind of integrated drip tray, I'm happy with the spills all going inside the barrel, it all gets diluted with the melted ice and condensation and dribbles out the gaps at the bottom anyway.



So font-wise I'd really like to find a nice chrome 6-way for the big fridge. Tap-wise I could use any old snaplock taps for now just to get the second font running, but I think I'm liking Andale DA's more and more so if anyone has some stainless DA's in good nick please let me know what you want for them. I also have a couple of spare beer engines and a bunch of other taps and fittings etc so if anyone is interested in swapping let me know!

:beer:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/11/13)

That's a ripper mate, apart from it having a Tooheys Lager keg in it h34r:


----------



## Wortgames (7/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That's a ripper mate, apart from it having a Tooheys Lager keg in it h34r:


Nah, that's just what I call any brew that turns out a bit dodgy


----------



## maxim0200 (7/11/13)

Nice setup mate!
Verry jelous indeed.

Im intersted in some andale snaplok taps/shanks etc, what do you have?


----------



## Wortgames (7/11/13)

maxim0200 said:


> Nice setup mate!
> Verry jelous indeed.
> 
> Im intersted in some andale snaplok taps/shanks etc, what do you have?


Thanks mate. Unfortunately I need the snaplock stuff myself - I'm missing one socket on the font and I only have a couple of taps so far (and they're both in crap condition). Depending on what else I can find I might use them just so I can put the font into service, then gradually swap them out for some smick DA's. So I could use a couple more snaplock taps (anything will do) to see me through the holidays. I can start letting stuff go once I have replacements.


----------



## seamad (7/11/13)

That's fricken awesome, exactly what I'm after, if it was new where did you get it from ???
If second hand what make/model is it ?
cheers
sean


----------



## seamad (7/11/13)

Thinking of this font ( without taps)
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/towers-pid-METRO-T-8PSSKR.html

Drip tray:
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/drip-trays-pid-DP-MET-T-24GR.html

Taps ( back in stock soon):
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/taps-faucets-pid-4933ROTO-V.html


----------



## Wortgames (7/11/13)

seamad said:


> That's fricken awesome, exactly what I'm after, if it was new where did you get it from ???
> If second hand what make/model is it ?
> cheers
> sean


I reckon it's probably about 30 years old to be honest, the hinges and latches are a bit retro and attached with flat-head screws so it can't be that new. I haven't seen a name on it anywhere other than the compressor mounting plate, and I reckon that's all new anyway (the listing said it had a new motor 6 mths ago, but the whole motor/condensor assembly looks pretty clean so I reckon the whole lot got replaced). I'll see if it gives any clues next weekend though and let you know.

It's 145cm wide by 112cm tall (without castors) and 60cm deep. It was listed for $499 and I placed the only bid h34r:

Pretty happy with it :super:


----------

